# Will this light work for me?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a standard 29g and I want to be in the high light range. I was wondering if this light would put me there and still give me enough light coverage over the whole tank?

Oh and I want to ba able to grow HC.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What light are you talking about?


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181490449646?nav=SEARCH

Sorry I forgot to add the link. lol


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here too. I'd like to add my two cents, for practice, but wait for an expert to answer.

The information from the link you posted says the light is 10,000 lumens. According to Tropica.com, 50+ lumens per liter of water is high light.

1 gallon = 4 liters.
29 gallons = 116 liters.

10,000 / 116 ~ 86 lumens per liter. Which would be very high light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Four T5 HO fluorescent tubes over a 29 gallon tank will definitely give you high light.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That would be VERY high light, you will really have to stay on top of things or they will go south quick. It doesnt look like it has separate switches either so you will have to run all 4.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

would suspect even if you could cut it back to only two bulbs on you could have a problem from excessive lighting. However if your applacation allow you raise the lights considerably above the water surface like 12" to 24" you could get the right combination of light with this fixture.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok so I think I'll find a two bulb fixture.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking to get a t5 HO under light under $100


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

will5 said:


> Looking to get a t5 HO under light under $100


Closest HO T-5 I know of to $100 is the Current USA 30" Nova Extreme T-5 Fixture 2x24W 10K/460NM, (1137) However I would not recomend that bulb combination for a planted fresh water tank. It would be to rich in blue light and lack in red light. You could swap out the 460nm atinic for a GE 6,500K and you should have a much better balance in your light spectrum for plants.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

What about this one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007RYYKLW?pc_redir=1408597380&robot_redir=1


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Zappins replied to one of my posts sayign her likes this one, http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Grow-Lig...63?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item3a84f3cba7

It looks like they are out of everything but the 48 inch, but you can see it has switches for each bulb and some other features.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I "Assume" this is for a 15 or 20 Hi tank in which case this should work well with 2 bulbs in for either low light or even some medium light requiring plants. If you go with 4 bulbs then more on the high light requiring plants. Since these are suspended lights you can easily raise them above the tank more if they were to produce excess light for you personal plant selection.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

will5 said:


> Looking to get a t5 HO under light under $100


If you're handy build one. I build my own using furniture grade 1/2" birch plywood, miro4 reflectors and fulham ballasts.


----------

